# MacBook Pro 2010 se met en veille tout seul



## axool76 (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MB Pro de 2010 15" i5, que j'ai boosté avec 8Go de RAM et un SSD de 128Go + le DD d'origine de 320Go (remplacement du superdrive par un SSD). J'ai upgradé tout ça en été 2011, donc le problème vient pas de là je pense.

Mais depuis plusieurs semaines, il arrive sans raison qu'il se mette tout seul en veille, je veux dire, l'écran devient subitement noir et la led clignote pour dire que mon MBP est en veille.

Ce matin ça me l'a refait plusieurs fois, sauf que cette fois, il sortait de veille, l'écran était à la luminosité minimum (on voyait un peu le bureau) et il se remettait directement en veille. À un moment, quand mon écran externe était branché, l'écran s'allumait uniquement sur l'écran externe mais ni le trackpad, ni le clavier n'était activé, je pouvais ni bouger la souris, ni écrire en fait. J'ai même essayé de changer la luminosité du clavier, il se passait rien.

Il fonctionne sous Mac OS Lion et tout fonctionne très bien à part ça. 

Ça vous est déjà arrivé ? J'espère que c'est pas un signe pour dire qu'il va me lacher ou autre chose, 2 an pour un MBP à 2000 ça fait cher les 2 ans. En plus, j'en ai carrément besoin étant donné que je suis en stage en informatique et que c'est mon outil de travaille.

Merci pour vos réponses  !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (3 Avril 2012)

Mises à part les réparations habituelles via utilitaire de disque, je ne saurais que te conseiller Caffeine, un soft qui une fois activé empêche ton Mac de tomber en veille. 

2 fois que je le conseille aujourd'hui, on va finir par penser que j'y travaille...


----------



## djiko (3 Avril 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> 2 fois que je le conseille aujourd'hui, on va finir par penser que j'y travaille...



Je confirme pour Caffeine. Merveilleux soft pour éviter la veille, particulièrement quand on travaille.

Par contre c'est bizarre ces problèmes de veille. Je me demande d'ou ça vient.


----------



## axool76 (6 Avril 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Finalement j'ai trouvé l'origine du problème, c'est très bête mais...

En fait, j'ai mon macbook pro allumé, et j'ai mon iPhone souvent pas loin, il est dans une pochette qui possède un aimant, et lorsque je pose mon iPhone sur le coté gauche (à coté du trackpad) de mon macbook pro, (c'est quelque chose que je faisais relativement souvent), mon MacBook se met en veille. Et ça, à chaque fois que je pose mon iPhone à cet endroit.

Bizarre, mais c'est résolu pour ma part  !


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (7 Avril 2012)

axool76 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Finalement j'ai trouvé l'origine du problème, c'est très bête mais...
> 
> ...



Content que ce soit résolu!

C'est bête qu'on n'y ai même pas pensé, mais ça n'a rien de bizarre: la mise en veille des Macbook repose sur un système d'aimants (un dans le châssis, l'autre dans le liseré autour de l'écran).


----------

